# Log Loader Dims



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone have drawings or plans of a log loader? I looking to FreeBash one for my logging train, but need a general size and arrangement to base it on.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

What type log loader are you thinking about? One of the roll throughs like a Clyde, McGiffert, or Decker? A roll back Burro crane?
A tracked shovel boom, or maybe a spar tree with a heel or hayrack boom? Or one of several other types?

More input
Rick Marty


----------



## alcashj94 (Jan 2, 2008)

I made a freelance log loader last year, have a look at this thread and see if it gives you any ideas.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/tpage/1/view/topic/postid/65081/Default.aspx#65081

Mine does not follow a particular prototype but I think it looks OK and certainly went down well at the show I displayed it at. If you are freelancing then the size is really only relevant to your other stock, look at pictures of the real thing and you can get a feel for the size from figures and log cars etc in the view.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By R.W. Marty on 02/17/2009 8:25 PM


What type log loader are you thinking about? One of the roll throughs like a Clyde, McGiffert, or Decker? A roll back Burro crane?
A tracked shovel boom, or maybe a spar tree with a heel or hayrack boom? Or one of several other types?

More input
Rick Marty



Good point Rick, I'm looking for the Burro Crane type....Barhartt type that can be pulled in a train. I will probably build a spar tree on my layout when I get there.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By alcashj94 on 02/18/2009 4:09 AM

I made a freelance log loader last year, have a look at this thread and see if it gives you any ideas.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/tpage/1/view/topic/postid/65081/Default.aspx#65081

Mine does not follow a particular prototype but I think it looks OK and certainly went down well at the show I displayed it at. If you are freelancing then the size is really only relevant to your other stock, look at pictures of the real thing and you can get a feel for the size from figures and log cars etc in the view.



That's what I'm looking for, I just didn't know how tall the cab should be, how tall the boom is, etc. Your right though, I could just 'eyeball' it and make it look right.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

here are a few shots from the Climax display in Pisgah Natl Forest. 




























that is about all I have, I really didn't spend too much time with the loader. 

cale


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Late last summer I also had the opportunity to visit the Cradle of Forestry with my son and grandson. We were lucky enough to visit when they had the front cover off the log loader. here are some pictures I took. Hope they are of some help.
































































Doc


----------

